# How Do You Remove Your Bark



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Today, I needed to remove the bark from a couple of curled sticks, before I carve on them.

The pressure washer can make the difficult job of removing bark from the stick, easy.

Removing bark video


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Bark spud. A bit overkill for your application.

The best toy I saw for doing the job was in a papermill in Hinkley Maine. It's called a debarking drum. Theirs was a 100 foot long steel cylinder 20ft in diameter. Their were carbide teeth around the inside walls of the drum. The mill sent tree length logs in one end and barkfree logs came out the other end. It was like the world's biggest rock tumbler. I always thought it would be cool to build a small scale version.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

For my canes and walking sticks, it depends on the wood - knife, rasp, sandpaper, or Dremel. Usually sandpaper - it takes the longest but you never know what interesting colors or patterns will be revealed as each layer is removed.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pressure washers work great. Should be 3000 psi or greater though.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

How big a pressure washer was that (how much pressure and flow)? Looks like it could be a great way to prepare my lamps. I currently scrape the bark with a knife, though I've also used a sandblaster on a real twisty root piece (I'm not crazy about the sandblasted finish).


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it louder than a bite ? ;o)


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I use several carving tools. One is sharp, wire like and curved, similar to the thing the Dentist uses. The other is similar, but about 3/16" wide.


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

Steaming works well


----------

